
Baltimore’s bill for ransomware: Over $18M, so far - notlukesky
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/06/baltimores-bill-for-ransomware-over-18-million-so-far/
======
duxup
Underfunded, constant leadership turnover.... pretty much a recipe for
disaster.

